# Will 225/40/R18 fit an 2010 Audi A4



## ZeRoMaX (Nov 18, 2000)

I have a extra set of winter tires that are 225/40/18 will they fit an 2010 A4? Stock tire size is 245/40/18.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

They'll fit, your speedo will be out a couple mph....calculator says when it reads 60 you'll actually be travelling at 58.5...nothing serious and well within spec......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The 225 will need to say XL or reinforced on the sidewall to be safe. The standard load tire will be prone to sidewall bubbles as they would not have enough load capacity. 

Not sure if the smaller diameter will cause issues with ABS / traction control, but may


----------

